# Recommended wax polish for Alden #8, black, cigar, whiskey, ravello & mahogany shell cordovan



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

Asked elsewhere and was summarily ignored, so asking here seems like an idea. If there's a solid consensus, I'll edit to leave this thread for future quick reference via search.

In sum (and for quick reference) :
#8 - Alden #8 cordovan wax polish
Black - Alden black wax polish
Cigar - Alden brown wax polish
Whiskey - Alden tan wax polish
Ravello - ???
Mahogany - ???

Looking to establish the precise wax polish recommendations for each shade of Alden shell. I'm using the Alden tins insofar as possible - I know it's just Kiwi, but I use the Aldens because they're only 4.50 from Shoemart and I like the little glass tins, so there.

This leaves Whiskey, Ravello & Mahogany.

The Whiskey, Alden offers a tan paste wax that I imagine is for whiskey?

Ravello, someone mentioned Kiwi mid-tan, but someone else mentioned darkening with that polish, so I'm leery of it.

Mahogany - I can find essentially no guidance on this, as a result of the color's discontinuance. Anyone out there who still has a pair and can recommend anything polishwise?


----------



## Anon 18th Cent. (Oct 27, 2008)

Look around here for the Mac method. It is the tops, and no wax polish is necessary. OK, maybe once every bue moon.


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

I already use the Mac method, something I should have noted - this is just for those rare occasions, but I don't want to mess with the colors by accident! This is particularly important to avoid darkening the lighter shades. This particular timing is due to my pair of BB unlined whiskey shell LHS being about due for a small amount of paste wax since I've worn them fairly heavily this summer, and it occurred to me I had nothing for my ravello & mahogany either, though they aren't due yet.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

TheWGP said:


> Asked elsewhere and was summarily ignored, so asking here seems like an idea. If there's a solid consensus, I'll edit to leave this thread for future quick reference via search.
> 
> In sum (and for quick reference) :
> #8 - Alden #8 cordovan wax polish
> ...


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks Uncle - do you have any more specific recommendations for the Ravello/Mahogany? Do you use the Kiwis? The Alden-labeled brown is definitely too dark. I suppose there's some variety of Kiwi that will work, I need to visit a cobbler probably to look at the full assortment instead of just whatever few tins Walmart has. I'm especially nervous about estimating / experimenting on the mahogany, obviously.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

TheWGP said:


> Thanks Uncle - do you have any more specific recommendations for the Ravello/Mahogany? Do you use the Kiwis? The Alden-labeled brown is definitely too dark. I suppose there's some variety of Kiwi that will work, I need to visit a cobbler probably to look at the full assortment instead of just whatever few tins Walmart has. I'm especially nervous about estimating / experimenting on the mahogany, obviously.


light brown-meltonian
if you use the procedure you wax very infrequently. call or email the alden shoe company and ask their advice on the wax for mahogany


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

Hmm, I'll have to find a shop locally that sells Meltonian products. I do wax very infrequently - but my whiskey lhs are now pushing 20 wears and are definitely due. Did I mention I've loved wearing them this summer? :biggrin:

I have some time to go yet on the mahogany, so I might give Alden a call, but I'm sure they'll just say "find a mid-brown and try it!" and I was hoping there might be some info out there. Thanks!


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor (Jan 10, 2007)

I don't want to hijack the thread, but here's a related question:

What color paste would someone recommend for a vintage pair of Florsheim Longwings (with V-Cleat) in burgundy? I have a "cordovan" tin of Kiwi paste, I thought that might be an option.

I also use a method similar to the Mac method. I say similar in that I probably don't spend as much time on it as others do.


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

If they're shell, then Kiwi #8 (cordovan) color paste wax is the appropriate treatment, VERY sparingly, VERY rarely (once every 15-20 wearings, or as little as possible).

My #8 shell Florsheim LWB's (formerly v-cleat) have been treated with Kiwi #8 cordovan paste and it works fine. The Kiwi #8 cordovan is the same as the Alden-labeled #8 cordovan, btw - I think one of the "shoe store guys" verified that, though I can't remember which.

Another thing to consider with those older shoes is conditioner - I had mine done by B.Nelson's and they used Saphir Renovateur, I believe - but others talk about Lexol and other options too. Avoiding cracking is job #1 with vintage!

Seriously though, don't over-polish!


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor (Jan 10, 2007)

Most helpful WGP!

I know not to overly polish: I also have AE's MacNeil and Grayson, both in number 8 shell. For those, I've actually been using a Woly brand shoe cream (www.melvo.com) in "bordeaux" color. For the MacNeils, I've done it once in a year, and for the Graysons, twice in about 2 years. They shine beautifully!

Since the Florsheims are somewhat of a different shade (more red) I didn't want to use the same Woly product.


----------



## Got Shell? (Jul 30, 2008)

WGP, would you post a pic of your ravello next to your mahogany lhs? I've never seen a pic of those two colors side by side. I've heard that Alden uses tan paste wax on all their shells before they go out, even black. I think someone here posted that. It is widely said not to use neutral polish on shells, so I would think tan would be the best bet for not darkening or changing the hue of the lighter colored shells.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

I want to make sure I have the Mac method right. It is this (cribbed from an old thread)?

I took a terry cloth towel and wet it with water just to make it damp (not dripping wet). I wiped each shoe a few times, letting them dry before I wiped again. After that, I started vigourously brushing with a horsehair brush. I spent atleast 15 minutes brushing each shoe. Next, I wiped them down with the damp towel again, and let them dry. After this, I applied a tiny, tiny bit of alden #8 wax polish on each shoe and let the shoes dry out. 

After 15 minutes, I brushed them again for like 5 minutes (each shoe), and then buffed them with a flannel cloth.


----------



## g.michael (Jul 9, 2010)

I need a clarification please--when referring to the Kiwi wax polish you're just referring to the regular Kiwi polish sold in the flat tins, correct? The kind that just says "shoe polish" on it?

Thanks


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

Got Shell? said:


> WGP, would you post a pic of your ravello next to your mahogany lhs?


But of course - here's two! Sorry for the delay!
The mahogany is on the left, ravello on the right. Both have been worn exactly two times; both are size 11.5 B/D. Neither has been polished or had anything done to them other than the Mac method brushing.

The mahogany were made in 2004 for Alden SF, and the ravello in 2009 for nobody in particular, as best as I can figure in collaboration with some folks at the factory. The largest thing to note colorwise is just the slightly darker shade on the mahogany pair - in fact, I almost like the ravello more, though the mahogany has grown on me somewhat. No, that does not mean they're up for sale!


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

32rollandrock said:


> I want to make sure I have the Mac method right.


Read this:
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...s-i-Mac-s-shell-treatment&p=768941#post768941

I think you're essentially right, except you need to NOT apply polish (unless it REALLY needs it).

Oh, and yes, the Kiwi in the flat tins.


----------



## Got Shell? (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks for the pics. The colors appear closer than I thought. The LHS would be tough to beat as a shoe to have each shell color of. I have cigar and whiskey, but would like a ravello pair someday, along with a black pair of bb lhs. I just don't have much use for #8, as I prefer the brown tones. I'd say it's good that your mahogany pair has dark edges so they look more different from ravello than they would otherwise. I can't remeber seeing another pic of mahogany on this forum, although it wouldn't surprise me if there had been a couple before. Ravello is just such a nice color, very close to most darlton brown shell.


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

Got Shell? said:


> Thanks for the pics. The colors appear closer than I thought. The LHS would be tough to beat as a shoe to have each shell color of. I have cigar and whiskey, but would like a ravello pair someday, along with a black pair of bb lhs. I just don't have much use for #8, as I prefer the brown tones. I'd say it's good that your mahogany pair has dark edges so they look more different from ravello than they would otherwise. I can't remeber seeing another pic of mahogany on this forum, although it wouldn't surprise me if there had been a couple before. Ravello is just such a nice color, very close to most darlton brown shell.


Yeah, these pics aren't the best - 5mp Droid camera, and I don't know why I didn't just put them out on the patio for full sunlight - the pics are "shadowed" because of that. There is a color difference, and it is noticeable, but they're both great. I agree about the edge trim, btw. As far as other pairs - there have been a couple of pairs sold on SF, but I actually looked around for mahogany LHS photos and never found any others since the sale photos were gone. Actually, Rebel222's sales photos of these are probably still up on SF if you want better pictures of them - just not next to ravello.

I'm looking for a Cigar LHS at some point, in any shape, purely to complete the bastardized rainbow - I say bastardized because black, #8 and whiskey I only have in the BB unlined - and at that point I plan to take much better pictures with the DSLR to post on the LHS thread.


----------



## Got Shell? (Jul 30, 2008)

After I posted on this thread the other day, I looked at shoemart; and, to my dissappointment, it seems that they have replenished their ravello LHS. Awhile back they didn't have my size, but now they do! and I am tormented. I'm going to wait and see if a used pair turns up though. There is a brand new pair of whiskey with dark sole edges on ebay right now, albeit barely discounted at all.


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

Waiting for a used, or at least discounted, pair seems wise - the problem is they seem to come in flood/drought patterns!  I suppose you could make the seller an offer through message on those... doubt he'd take much less, though, if he's basing his price on "retail" instead of "street" as it were.


----------



## Got Shell? (Jul 30, 2008)

I've got whiskey, which is the NIB pair on ebay. Looking for ravello. It might be awhile before a used pair in my size pops up, but I've got my cigar and whiskey pairs to hold me over until then!


----------



## msport325i (Feb 25, 2009)

For Ravello/Mahogany I would recommend using the Alden Neutral Cream. I use this for all my light colored shell shoes (whiskey, ravello, mahogany & cigar) & never had a problem. The problem if you use neutral wax its never neutral, its slightly yellow which will darken the shoes. This is the best method I have found thus far & the cream does have a light amount of wax to it. Additionally, the cream will even out the oil from tanning which tends to move about when the shoes are new.

If anyone is looking for Ravello LHS or Ravello Long Wings please inbox me for details. If you are a size 9 EE I have a new pair of Whiskey LHS which I can offer at a great price. 
Cheers, 
MS


----------

